# BR7070 getting Actuator Error Message



## HBHeflin (May 20, 2020)

I am getting an actuator error message at the beginning of each bale. I have recalibrated several times. I have checked connections. My bales look pretty good other than being a little short.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

First question - is your monitor wired directly to battery?

Second question - is your wiring hardness supported were it connects to tractor?

Larry


----------



## HBHeflin (May 20, 2020)

1. yes it is wire directly to battery.

2. I would say it is supported. There is slack in the harness in the cab to the monitor.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

HBHeflin said:


> 1. yes it is wire directly to battery.
> 
> 2. I would say it is supported. There is slack in the harness in the cab to the monitor.


Is the harness to the baler hanging from the connection to the tractor part of the harness? My NH644 would just turn off once in awhile, never actually found what the issue was but a light tarp strap to keep the baler part of the harness from actually hanging at the connection solved it.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

"I am getting an actuator error message at the beginning of each bale."

The beginning of what? Forming the bale in the chamber or beginning of the wrap process? Twine or net wrapping?

If the net actuator is stalling at the beginning of the wrap process, first thing I would do is polish the terminals where the baler tractor harness is connected to the battery, and use clean new hardware to secure the harness to the battery. There is little tolerance for a less than perfect power supply connection on these balers.


----------



## HBHeflin (May 20, 2020)

I'll try that thanka


----------

